# Vorbestellbar: PCGH 12 Premium mit PCGH-Schraubendreher, Titelthema: Aufrüsten plus Bulldozer



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. Oktober 2011)

*Vorbestellbar: PCGH 12 Premium mit PCGH-Schraubendreher, Titelthema: Aufrüsten plus Bulldozer*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Vorbestellbar: PCGH 12 Premium mit PCGH-Schraubendreher, Titelthema: Aufrüsten plus Bulldozer gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Vorbestellbar: PCGH 12 Premium mit PCGH-Schraubendreher, Titelthema: Aufrüsten plus Bulldozer


----------



## Hademe (19. Oktober 2011)

*Vorbestellbar: PCGH 12 Premium mit PCGH-Schraubendreher, Titelthema: Aufrüsten plus Bulldozer*

* "Aufrüsten plus Bulldozer"*


ich dachte es geht um aufrüsten, nicht abrüsten


----------



## GoldenMic (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vorbestellbar: PCGH 12 Premium mit PCGH-Schraubendreher, Titelthema: Aufrüsten plus Bulldozer*

Ich freu mich auf den Schraubenzieher


----------



## plaGGy (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vorbestellbar: PCGH 12 Premium mit PCGH-Schraubendreher, Titelthema: Aufrüsten plus Bulldozer*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auf den Schraubenzieher


Dito!


----------



## derP4computer (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vorbestellbar: PCGH 12 Premium mit PCGH-Schraubendreher, Titelthema: Aufrüsten plus Bulldozer*



> Ich freu mich auf den Schraubenzieher


net, spasibo!


----------



## Progs-ID (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vorbestellbar: PCGH 12 Premium mit PCGH-Schraubendreher, Titelthema: Aufrüsten plus Bulldozer*

Ich schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an. Wird ein super interessantes Heft


----------



## spockilein (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vorbestellbar: PCGH 12 Premium mit PCGH-Schraubendreher, Titelthema: Aufrüsten plus Bulldozer*

Ein Schraubendreher als tolles Extra? Hatte ich bis jetzt mit den Zähnen gemacht. Also ehrlich mal. Wer kam den aus die Schnapsidee. Gute Wärmeleitpaste oder Entkoppler aus Gummi kann man immer gebrauchen. Aber wegen einen Schraubendreher geb ich, und bestimmt viele andere, kein extra Geld aus.


----------



## GoldenMic (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vorbestellbar: PCGH 12 Premium mit PCGH-Schraubendreher, Titelthema: Aufrüsten plus Bulldozer*

Es ist aber kein Schraubenzieher sondern ein PCGH-SCHRAUBENZIEHER.


----------



## xTc (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vorbestellbar: PCGH 12 Premium mit PCGH-Schraubendreher, Titelthema: Aufrüsten plus Bulldozer*



spockilein schrieb:


> Ein Schraubendreher als tolles Extra? Hatte ich bis jetzt mit den Zähnen gemacht. Also ehrlich mal. Wer kam den aus die Schnapsidee. Gute Wärmeleitpaste oder Entkoppler aus Gummi kann man immer gebrauchen. Aber wegen einen Schraubendreher geb ich, und bestimmt viele andere, kein extra Geld aus.


 
Eine keine Info am Rande: Der Schraubendreher liegt nur der Premium-Ausgabe bei. Du bekommst im Gegensatz zur normalen Ausgabe als auch etwas mehr Inhalt geboten.
Der Schraubendreher ist eher als Gimmick gedacht und passt zum Thema "Aufrüsten". So kannst du mit dem Schraubendreher gleich loslegen. 

Wärmeleipaste kannst du höchstens ein oder zwei Mal nutzen, von dem Schraubendreher hast du auch etwas länger was.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vorbestellbar: PCGH 12 Premium mit PCGH-Schraubendreher, Titelthema: Aufrüsten plus Bulldozer*

Nettes gimmick der Schraubenzieher,Nur was ist auf der DVD
Für mich das auschlag gebene ob den Magazin oder premium wird.Ist schon die DVD einseitig bedruckt ?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vorbestellbar: PCGH 12 Premium mit PCGH-Schraubendreher, Titelthema: Aufrüsten plus Bulldozer*

Nein, bisher sind wir noch bei der doppelseitigen DVD-10.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vorbestellbar: PCGH 12 Premium mit PCGH-Schraubendreher, Titelthema: Aufrüsten plus Bulldozer*

Schade, nicht so wichtig
Für mich ist das für die Übersiht auf der spindel wichtig


----------



## steveO (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vorbestellbar: PCGH 12 Premium mit PCGH-Schraubendreher, Titelthema: Aufrüsten plus Bulldozer*

^^ Freu mich schon !!


----------



## Shantyboost (24. Oktober 2011)

Ist Aufrüsten und Bulldozer jeweils 50 %oder ist das anders?  Und wenn der Bulldozer nicht kommt, wird das heft dann dünner?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vorbestellbar: PCGH 12 Premium mit PCGH-Schraubendreher, Titelthema: Aufrüsten plus Bulldozer*

Inwiefern sollte der Bulldozer denn nicht kommen?


----------



## Shantyboost (24. Oktober 2011)

Keine Ahnung, wurde doch schon ein paar mal verschoben wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe, kann mich da aber auch Täuschen. Mich interessieren nur das Aufrüsten.


----------



## Shi (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vorbestellbar: PCGH 12 Premium mit PCGH-Schraubendreher, Titelthema: Aufrüsten plus Bulldozer*

Lol. Bulldozer is schon draußen.


----------



## Shantyboost (24. Oktober 2011)

Na dann...


----------



## Skywalker7001 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vorbestellbar: PCGH 12 Premium mit PCGH-Schraubendreher, Titelthema: Aufrüsten plus Bulldozer*

PCGH-Schraubenzieher!!!!!!!!
bestellt!


----------



## Blackvoodoo (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vorbestellbar: PCGH 12 Premium mit PCGH-Schraubendreher, Titelthema: Aufrüsten plus Bulldozer*



Hademe schrieb:


> * "Aufrüsten plus Bulldozer"*
> 
> 
> ich dachte es geht um aufrüsten, nicht abrüsten


 Wenn einer noch mit einem C64 arbeitet ist der Schritt zum Bulldozer eindeutig Aufrüsten


----------



## fire2002de (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vorbestellbar: PCGH 12 Premium mit PCGH-Schraubendreher, Titelthema: Aufrüsten plus Bulldozer*

das stand früher alles mal Standard in der pcgh.....


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vorbestellbar: PCGH 12 Premium mit PCGH-Schraubendreher, Titelthema: Aufrüsten plus Bulldozer*

Nö.


----------



## Bandicoot (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vorbestellbar: PCGH 12 Premium mit PCGH-Schraubendreher, Titelthema: Aufrüsten plus Bulldozer*

So ein ähnlichen Schraubknecht hab ich auch. Nur meiner hat noch Magnetbithalterung und ist verlängerbar  + 20 Bits.
Nur ohne PCGH Logo


----------



## Gazelle (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vorbestellbar: PCGH 12 Premium mit PCGH-Schraubendreher, Titelthema: Aufrüsten plus Bulldozer*

Warum denn bitte magnetisch, kann man wieder nicht für Mainboard nutzen


----------



## Grav3 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vorbestellbar: PCGH 12 Premium mit PCGH-Schraubendreher, Titelthema: Aufrüsten plus Bulldozer*

Na Toll  Meine Ausgabe ist wieder nicht angekommen... 
Ist nun Sonntag.. wenn morgen wieder nix ankommt...


----------



## rabensang (2. November 2011)

Liegt wahrscheinlich an den beiden feiertagen in good old germany  

Das dürfte bisher das zweite heft innerhalb von vier jahren abonnement sein was etwas später kam - also verschmerzbar !


----------



## muse (2. November 2011)

*AW: Vorbestellbar: PCGH 12 Premium mit PCGH-Schraubendreher, Titelthema: Aufrüsten plus Bulldozer*

heute ist sie eingetroffen die Abo Ausgabe 

Schade die pro wird eingestellt dafür gibt es den Trostpreis Schraubendreher


----------



## GoldenMic (2. November 2011)

*AW: Vorbestellbar: PCGH 12 Premium mit PCGH-Schraubendreher, Titelthema: Aufrüsten plus Bulldozer*

Die Ausgabe gabs bei mir nicht zu kaufen, nur die normale 12/2011 
Dabei will ich doch so nen Schraubendreher haben


----------



## Jojoshman (3. November 2011)

Na toll!!!!
Jetzt hab ich n Probeabo gemacht mit der Premium Ausgabe dazu,jetzt schicken die beide Hefte gleichzeitig,wo das gleiche drinnnensteht!!!!
Das ist doch voll sinnlos!!!


----------



## Rayken (17. November 2011)

*AW: Vorbestellbar: PCGH 12 Premium mit PCGH-Schraubendreher, Titelthema: Aufrüsten plus Bulldozer*



Bandicoot schrieb:


> So ein ähnlichen Schraubknecht hab ich auch. Nur meiner hat noch Magnetbithalterung und ist verlängerbar  + 20 Bits.
> Nur ohne PCGH Logo


 

Ich hab ein Feinmechaniker Schraubenzieher, mit Magnetbit.
Da sind alle Bits dabei die du brauchst von Torx bis zu winzigen Bits 
womit du ein komplettes Uhrwerk auseinander nehmen kannst, und exotischen 
Bits wo ich noch nie gesehen habe wo diese eingesetzt werden...
Hauptsache ich bin für alles gewappnet was kommt

Und wer denkt ich hab unsummen ausgeben der irrt sich 7,99€, gabs bei TK-Maxx...
war auch schnell ausverkauft.

Na ja wer unbedingt einen Schraubenzieher braucht und das mit PCGH Logo soll es sich kaufen.

Ich sehe das nur als nettes Gimmick an, aber ich denke mal so fast jeder richtiger Schrauber/PC-Bastler 
hat auch das passende Werkzeug zu Hause.... es sei den Ihr kauft nur Komplett Rechner... dann braucht Ihr auch keinen
Schraubenzieher

-> Empfehle euch dannn die PCGH Rechner


----------

